# Hightstown NJ Bicycle Swap and Show - 5/20/18



## Eddieman (May 12, 2018)

The Bicycle Rack will be hosting the 27th annual bike show and swap on Sunday 5/20. This is the longest running bike swap in the state of NJ. Always a good turn out. Free setup! Visit njbicyclerack.com for details.


----------



## John G04 (May 12, 2018)

What time is the swap meet?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (May 12, 2018)

Schwinn is life said:


> What time is the swap meet?




Looks like 6 to noon


----------



## bike (May 21, 2018)

REPORTS?


----------

